# Can anyone tell me about Valiant Power Racing Monster Trucks?



## bschaller (Dec 28, 2005)

I bought a Valiant Power Racing Monster 4WD R/C Truck. I was told it would interchange with Traxxas TMaxx Trucks but I hate to spend a lot of money on parts and be the wrong ones. I have searched all over the web and can only find the trucks to buy no specific parts. Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## rcsalvage (Jan 22, 2004)

could you post a picture of the truck? where did you buy it? gladly try to help if possible but need more info first.


----------



## bschaller (Dec 28, 2005)

I bought it from JPRTrading.com. It is the Chevy SSR 4WD 1/8th Scale Nitro Monster Truck with 15cxp engine.
2speed forward transmission. Chassis type 2.0mm 6061 T-6 aluminum. The Box say Power Valiant Racing. NO. 0913

Thank you for any info.


----------



## bschaller (Dec 28, 2005)

I am new to this forum. I added a new reply then I saw the reply button on your message so my reply might be as a new thread. Sorry.


----------



## rcsalvage (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks for posting the pics! It does resemble the tmaxx. They may have purchased this truck from Traxxas and put their name on it :thumbsup: Without having the two trucks side by side (or at least the manuals) it's hard to say if parts would interchange but given the layout it looks like they would. Good luck with your truck. I'm not much into nitro but don't hesitate to ask, I'll try to help if I can. Don


----------



## bschaller (Dec 28, 2005)

*Hammer Racing*

I found the cardboard box that the truck box was shipped in and it has Hammer Racing  on it. Does anyone know anything else on this truck? Thanks


----------



## DugW (Jan 22, 2006)

I purchased one on EBAY... i dont have it yet but its the same deal as yours. Apparently most 1/8 size bodies fit that chassis. im not sure about upgrading it though.
Have u run yours yet???


----------



## redhatman (Jan 24, 2006)

hmm, sry to tell ya this but looks like a tmaxx copy. This company called smartech makes crappy copies of cars and makes new engines and then sells them on ebay. I heard lots of the t-maxx parts are interchangable (like 80%, but then again, the t-maxx isnt a very great truck IMO) Pretty much if its not: HPI, Team Associated/Thunder Tiger, Team Losi, Ofna, Mugen, Traxxas, Tamiya then I wouldnt buy it. Those are the quality cars and you should be able to find parts easily.


----------



## TCOLLERAN (Apr 12, 2006)

HERE IS THE WEB SITE FOR ORDERRING SPARE PARTS - www.topspeedtoys.com/RGC07912.html


----------



## Fultron (May 23, 2006)

I got one of those also. About half the price of a T-Maxx. For a RTR starter nitro truck I didnt think it was to bad. The box says 1/8 scale and the parts look like a T-maxx clone. Just got mine yesturday actually its for my 9yr old son and anyway it didn't come with a guide for break in procedures on the motor. Does anybody know what the break in procedure is for the CX15P Engine? And/or any tuning tips like head temp?

Thanks Adam


----------



## flat out rx4 (Oct 5, 2006)

hi guys,
i recently bought one of these power valiant monster truck`s i have 0912 same truck different top i have a black wagon van type thing looks cool,
Anyway im in australia and i have ran mine in and can say its a great truck for the value ,Adam to run it in leave mix screws as they are get some 10% nitro and run 1litre threw it with variable rev`s dont hold flat out for to long bring the truck back to you every now and then and feel top of engine to see if its hot if you cant hold hand on it turn the high end needle anti clock wise 1hour then test the truck shouldnt hit 2nd and it will run rough and my not want to idle but dont stress alls good after every tank untill the 10% is gone it get`s better once thats done will take about an hour get your self some 16% and run a tank without tunning and once done, you can start to turn high end needle inwards( the screw near fuel in on carby) ONLY TURN it 2hours at a time like on a clock you`ll get the hang of it and will be very happy, make sure it doesnt get to hot and always blows faint blue smoke this will insure your engine is being lubed up to lean will get hot and kill the engine,
Also most parts fit suspension arms drive shafts you can get the t maxx wide arms for wider track heaps of upgrades even put a 3.3 t maxx engine in without to much stress , SO MONEY VALUE YOU CANT GO PAST THIS TRUCK IT MAYBE A COPY BUT WHO CAN AFFORD 6- 800 FOR A T MAXX WHEN WERE ONLY GOING TO BASH THEM AROUND AND HAVE FUN THEY BRAKE TO AND JUST AS EASY MY MATE BUY`S THESE PARTS FOR HIS T MAXX CAUSE THERE CHEAPER SO DONT LET ANYONE TELL YOU ITS CRAP THERE GREAT EVEN THE TRANNY IS ADJUSTABLE ) HAPPY BASHING AND THRASHING EVERYONE

CHEERS ,
SCOTT


----------



## Fultron (May 23, 2006)

flat out rx4 said:


> hi guys,
> i recently bought one of these power valiant monster truck`s i have 0912 same truck different top i have a black wagon van type thing looks cool,
> Anyway im in australia and i have ran mine in and can say its a great truck for the value ,Adam to run it in leave mix screws as they are get some 10% nitro and run 1litre threw it with variable rev`s dont hold flat out for to long bring the truck back to you every now and then and feel top of engine to see if its hot if you cant hold hand on it turn the high end needle anti clock wise 1hour then test the truck shouldnt hit 2nd and it will run rough and my not want to idle but dont stress alls good after every tank untill the 10% is gone it get`s better once thats done will take about an hour get your self some 16% and run a tank without tunning and once done, you can start to turn high end needle inwards( the screw near fuel in on carby) ONLY TURN it 2hours at a time like on a clock you`ll get the hang of it and will be very happy, make sure it doesnt get to hot and always blows faint blue smoke this will insure your engine is being lubed up to lean will get hot and kill the engine,
> Also most parts fit suspension arms drive shafts you can get the t maxx wide arms for wider track heaps of upgrades even put a 3.3 t maxx engine in without to much stress , SO MONEY VALUE YOU CANT GO PAST THIS TRUCK IT MAYBE A COPY BUT WHO CAN AFFORD 6- 800 FOR A T MAXX WHEN WERE ONLY GOING TO BASH THEM AROUND AND HAVE FUN THEY BRAKE TO AND JUST AS EASY MY MATE BUY`S THESE PARTS FOR HIS T MAXX CAUSE THERE CHEAPER SO DONT LET ANYONE TELL YOU ITS CRAP THERE GREAT EVEN THE TRANNY IS ADJUSTABLE ) HAPPY BASHING AND THRASHING EVERYONE
> ...


Well I'll tell you, I had more problems from that truck than any model I've had which really isn't many. But for my first nitro R/C it gave problems from the get go. While breaking in the engine the clutch fried. Went to the local nitro model shop and guess what the clutch isn't a standard 1/8 scale clutch is like a cross breed of a 1/10 and 1/8. So I had the model shop build me one and only cost $20, although the replacement clutch is $10 plus shipping which I now have a spare. So I got the motor broken in by using some break in info I got from the net because the model didn't come with break in instructions. I took it out to play and almost instantly the wheel bearing failed. I noticed the front wheel all wobblie and got to looking and all of the wheel bearings were lose. I took it appart to see if I could fix anything and nope its a sealed bearing and all 8 of them were lose to the point of coming appart. Good news is the same bearing for T-Maxx fits, but that another expence of $6 per pair. So now my new nitro r/c within 2 tanks of fuel has cast me $44 in parts and repairs. So now I get it back together and take it out to run. Just running it around the yard no jumps or anything just flat ground with grass I notice after a few minutes that the left rear wheel wasn't turning. At closer inspection the inner axle joint had broke and stuck in the A-Arm and locked the rear wheel. I freed it up but now only the front wheels pull and truck wont hardly go because of the chassis pitches when you accelerate and the front tires aren't enough traction. So now back to the hobbie shop to see if I can get an axle. Well guess what, T-Maxx axle fits and $12 later it back together. Now to try it again, ran it around the yard again for about 15 minutes and fliped it over and before I could get to it the motor stalled. Flipped it back over pulled the body and tried to start it back up, pull, pull, pull, pull, pull, pull, pull, pull, nothing. Noticed I didn't see any fuel in the line upto the carb so I took the line of at the muffler and blew into it to force the fuel to the carb. After doing that for 5 minutes I finally got it started. Keep in mind I got the truck on a Thursday an its now Saturday afternoon and I've already spent $44 bucks on it just repairing breakage. I run another tank threw it and put it up. Sunday got up and took it to the local hobbie shop off road track to play around. Got it started and took it for a lap, one jump pretty cool, second jump a little off, third jump truck nosed over and flipped, went out and got it upright and forth jump it wouldn't hardly go up it. Got to looking and the right rear axle had broke. Sunday now and the hobbie shop is closed so there goes the fun for now. Monday comes, hoddie shop closed, damn. Tuesday comes their open and I get another axle $12. $66 into a new truck and I'm starting to wonder if it was such a good deal. Well the problems kept coming and I contacted the seller to ask for my money back because it is obviously a defective product. The seller wouldn't reply to me emails and luckly I used PayPal to purchase it and they have a buyer protection policy and I had to ship it back to the seller and I did get the origial purchase price back even the shipping. Biggest waste of time and money. You get what you pay for. I decided to wait untill I had enough to buy a T-Maxx.
Good luck because I didnt have any.


----------



## flat out rx4 (Oct 5, 2006)

im sorry to hear you had such bad luck, mines now a month old its run in perfectly and have broken no parts at all, i have 30 acre mini farm with plenty of rough tracks and gullies which i jump full bore over. My truck has had over 7 feet of air and landed on all 4 wheels no probs and is still strong as ever. I bought mine face to face of a seller and he reckons they were tough as so i got it and have been giving it hell.When i got my car the dealer told me to check over the car for loose scres and bolts and also my wheels wobbles but wasnt not the bearing was wear it bolted the steering arm to suspenion arms they come loose if you dont put blue loctite on them, i had a great vigor 1/10 truck cost more that this and is sittting in the carboard because the wholesaler cant get parts for it and was weak as piss the belt kept flying of and it was meant to be a good brand my arse, ive had a few nitro buggies and trucks and most of which fall apart around my place but this thing keeps on going .There`s an upgrade engine for these its a vx.18 and there quite good better torque curve.Anyway if any one in australia or oversea`s gets stuck for parts pm me and ill get the number of my seller he`ll talk to you over the phone, One thing to get for these cars when tunned good i had a friend tune mine up last night it now popp`s massive wheelies time for a wheelie bar the t maxx one will fit , anyway i hope all people that get one dont just try nd kill it cause anything can be broken run it in easy and you will be suprised in the end, if you dont warm it up keep air filter clean tighten head bolts and surrounding bolts it will stuff up just like any engine. i built a rotary for a bloke who drove around a dirt dusty paddock and then complained of the engine being shit well when pulled down there was grit and wet dirt in manifolds and everywhere, so keep in mind if you treat it right it will look after you GOOD LUCK EVERYONE :wave:


----------



## flat out rx4 (Oct 5, 2006)

here is mine a month on and going strong, I would suggest some better radio gear though it is a bit crappy


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

I have worked on one for a guy that was new to nitro, It is very similar to the TMAXX. the only real difference that I can remember is the toe links for the rear were in front of the a arms instead of the rear like the TMAXX. It seemed to be on par with the original .15 TMAXX. It would be good for a first truck, something to learn on with out a lot of expense. By the way I installed an OS .18 for they guy and the truck held up just fine.


----------



## flat out rx4 (Oct 5, 2006)

hi, if any aussie here need help parts what ever check this out my seller has his own auction site if you contact him about one of these he`ll help you in any way possible and will talk face to face top bloke  

www.galacticbidz.com.au

and no fees for listings either


----------



## poohenry (Jan 6, 2007)

*Radio Problems with valiant*

I have the same truck and just got it about last tuesday and it ran great the only two problems were i broke a half shaft during break in and just today when on turn on the radio system the wheels right away turn to the left and i cant control them with the remote. this truck would be great if i could just fix this radio problem. Ive tried everything i even put in new batteries. im so confused i need help i dont know what to do.


----------



## KRYPTONITE (Nov 18, 2006)

the driveshafts will constantly fail on this truck as there is no slipper clutch to absorb shockloads on the drivetrain.


----------



## stampedbasher8 (Dec 5, 2006)

ya i read on the traxxas forum that that truck is interchangeable w/ the T-'s parts. i would rather get a T-Maxx instead of that truck b/c i havenever heard of the intill a few weeks ago. but if u alrteady have it then i guess u don't have a choice. i love traxxas. i haven't had any problems w/ there trucks.


----------



## camelman137 (Apr 12, 2007)

i just got one 3wks ago well there are ok cheaply made 1st day trying to start it i broke the pull cord luckly only 2ins down thats on the 3nd pull ran 3 tanks then put on ground ran about 3-4 mins then broke 3of 4 axels under 1/4 to1/2 power took 2days to get parts put it back to running order then ran it for 8-10 mins more and broke trans striped two gears in it email seller from ebay and its taken 2wks and no reply so i am not happy but it had great power when it moved i am not going to say get one unless u what to fix it all the time or maybe i got the junk one from the dealer i did buy 2 but a fraid to pull it out of box after what happened to the first one luckly tmaxx parts fit it


----------



## todds-baby (Apr 18, 2007)

*a piece*

Lol what a coincidence i went to start mine and the pull cord broke also, then i got that fix went to go break it in like it said too...i couldn't get anything to shut off...i adjusted the throttle and it still went at full boar, so now my motor is seized, as far as I'm concerned these works of art belong in the trash, I bought mine on ebay so if any of you are reading this and thinking about buying a power valiant from anyone on ebay I wouldn't recommend it although they are about 90% compatible with TMax, but its funny to buy one brand of truck and put a TMax brand parts all the way through it lol, so yes very cheaply made and a piece of crapt in my book.


----------



## lionel3977 (Jun 30, 2007)

hi there i am after a clutch for these cars mine is completely burnt out and i've had nothing but problems with it so far can any one help


----------



## camelman137 (Apr 12, 2007)

lionel3977 said:


> hi there i am after a clutch for these cars mine is completely burnt out and i've had nothing but problems with it so far can any one help


good luck i tryed a tmaxx but had to cut the shaft down


----------

